# Great Book I just finished...I Recommend!!!



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello I just done with this book..

The Art of War by Sun Tzu, Thomas Cleary .

This book is one of the most profound books written about dealing with conflict strategically. It is written by one of the premier scholars and translators of Taoist / Bhuddist literature. Although it is written from a militaristic view point, the language can be considered a general metaphor for strategically dealing with conflict with an opponent. I found it invaluable in learning to navigate dirty office politics for instance. A must read for the philosphically inclined.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Love it


----------

